# Old atlas 12-36 needing parts diagram



## dlane (Oct 25, 2014)

Having back gear probs , the end gear engages with the second gear somehow 4 dogs , no bearings on spindle shaft.  Hoping to find good spindle / head stock parts diagram
Bed stamp # L6-252 only markings on lathe it has two piece change gear cover.
any info would be much appreciated thanks.
Derrick


----------



## dlane (Oct 25, 2014)

Also oil in spindle oil cups run threw bearings quick. had play in spindle i took out .002 off shim packs on  on chuck end. can felt be installed into oil cups contacting spindle ?. needing head stock parts diagram on this model  atlas. Bed stamp L6-252 PO said it is a 101.07360 ? Seems it might be a Heinz 57.?
thanks for any help.
Derrick


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 25, 2014)

Derrick,

I'll answer the rest of your PM here.  The machine is an early Craftsman 12x36.  First, if it has back gears, it is not a 101.07360, which was an 8-speed machine (no back gears).  I take it that the nameplate that should have been on the back of the bed was removed by some PO and lost.  It could have been bought originally as a 101.07360 and then later the PO bought and added the back gears.  Which would have turned it into a 101.07380.  You need to acquire a copy of the correct MOLO version as well (see previous post).  

I just created and uploaded the basic instructions for adjusting babbit spindle bearings.  Includes the headstock section view.

I've been through all of the pertinent Craftsman parts lists and there is no part numbered L6-252 shown.  The part with sequence number 252 is 10-252, used up through 101.27440.

Judging by the two-piece change gear cover, the bed legs, early pattern tailstock and the round knob instead of two-handle 10D-308 crank on the compound feed screw, I'll guess that 101.07380 is probably correct.  101.07381 should have the later one piece cover, wider feet, and the crank on the compound.  Otherwise, the two models are the same.  At a guess, it was made in 1936, one of the earliest Craftsman 12" machines.

Where did you find L6-252 stamped?  Generally, the only Atlas parts with part numbers actually on them are cast iron parts, and the number is raised, not stamped.  Serial Number of the machine should be stamped on top of the front way near the right end.

I have to go burn burgers now.

Robert D.


----------



## dlane (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks Robert for the info. I'll have to check out the babbit bearing spindle adj . The L6-252 is stamped into the right end of the front way. I have since gotten a steel compound swivel with crank and better grad wheel. I guess i could be confused about back gears there is no nameplate on the back. 
Thanks


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 26, 2014)

Well, I'm going to guess that the serial number is 252.  Which, if the machine started life as a 101.07360 or a 101.07380, is believable.  And also the earliest serial number that I have seen.  But that's the first example of an "L6" prefix.  There are several examples in the database with 12L prefix.  And some with 6L but they are all 101.07301, which is a sleeve bearing 6X18.  Both groups are from the 1950's.

Are you sure that there is a hyphen between the "9" and the "2"?  That will be the first example of that, as well.

One other thing - in Downloads you will find several Atlas Technical Bulletins.  Download the one on the 10" and early 12" headstock.  Although it covers the Timken bearing headstocks, the back gears are the same as on the babbit bearing ones.


----------



## Rick Leslie (Oct 26, 2014)

That looks a lot like mine, except yours is much cleaner. I can get you some pics of the gear arrangement if that would help. 

Also, here's a guy that deals in Atlas parts. I haven't used him but he seems to have a pretty good supply.
http://www.mymachineshop.net/


Found a few in the archives.


----------



## dlane (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks Robert & Rick been useing old atlas, seems to work pretty good for what it is and what i got it to do. And its helping me refurbish a SB heavy ten i picked up. problem is oil dosn't stay in spindle cups long 20 wt, was thinking of putting felt wick in the cups. What ua'll  think should the cups have felt wicks?.
thanks
Derrick


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 19, 2014)

Derick,

Atlas added felt plugs to the spindle oil cups in 1968.  They can be retrofitted to any model.  Part number is 557-097.  They are approximately 9/16" diameter and 5/16" tall.  Made of gray felt, fairly low density.  You could buy a sheet of felt and a 9/16" arch punch and make some.  Or a year and a half ago, they were $1.00 each from Clausing.

Rick,

I've bought quite a few things from Joel at MyMachineShop (turret tailstock, lever tailstock and lever 3AT collet closer for starters).  He's a decent sort.  He also has a some things for the Atlas mill.

Robert D.


----------



## Rick Leslie (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks for the info and testimonial. I may have to add felts to mine later. And I'm sure I'll probably need some stuff from Joel.


----------



## dieseldriver47 (Nov 22, 2014)

I have an old Atlas-Craftsman very much like dlane's. Mine has a cast gear cover instead of the sheet metal one and I don't have a switch box on the headstock, just a hole for a switch in the casting.. Mine is a dark blue which I think is its original color as there is no other color underneath and there is no paint smear from a repaint on the Craftsman badge, and it spent a long time waiting for a new home when its previous owner died 20 years ago.. 5/8 lead screw, babbit bearings, the exact same knob on the compound, 3/8 thick ways, a tailstock with no oil dobber, and no I.D. plate. Not even holes or any sign there ever was one. Now I need to move the tailstock and look for a serial nummber. Dlane, thanks for posting the picture cause now I have a better idea what mine is.  jrh


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 23, 2014)

JRH,

The switch box was only there for about the first year.  Same with the two-piece change gear cover and the round knob instead of crank on the compound.  If yours has two of the changes but not the third, it must have been made late in 1936.

The serial number stamped into the front way is in the area that neither the tailstock nor the carriage run on.  And near but not right at the right end.  There were two locations for the nameplates.  Right end (which seems to be later) and on the rear of the bed about 1/4 of the way from the right end.  With babbit bearings, if yours has back gears it is either a 101.07380 or an early production 101.07381.  Which style of legs does it have (almost square, and symmetrical left to right, or sorta trapezoidal and not symmetrical)?  That was the fourth change between "1936" and "1937".  

The blue paint could be original.  It's hard to say as the only vintage color photographs we have of the early models are in the Craftsman catalogs.  And who knows how accurate the colors in those are.

Robert D.


----------



## dieseldriver47 (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks Robert D. The feet are the same as dlane's photo, nearly symerical. There are back gears. The color is very close to the blue on Rick Leslie's lathe. No tag on the back or the end and no evidence there ever was one. I am unable to find the serial number, probably my old eyes. One day when my sons visit I'll get them to look for it. Thanks for the information. Narrowing it down to one of two model numbers is great. I have been lurking on this and other sites for quite a while, learning and accumulating info. Now it's about time to clean this old lathe up and get it working again. jrh


----------



## MikeMc (Feb 23, 2015)

Based on the pictures and previous posts I have a similar era lathe 101.07381 (still has name plate).
I've had it for a couple of months now and slowly getting it in shape.
Am attaching pic, parts list from Clausing and threading chart.
Feel free to email me  if I can help at mike-dot-junk-at-nethere-dot-com if I can help.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 24, 2015)

Mike,

The photo that you attached is of a Timken bearing lathe, probably a 101.07302 or 101.07301.  101.07381 has babbit bearings.


----------

